# Mehrtagestour: Karwendelrunde mal anders



## karstb (23. September 2009)

Da hier schon oft die Frage nach einer schönen Mehrtagestour im Karwendel/Wetterstein und die beste Kombination von Karwendeltal-Falkenhütte-Lamsenjoch-Plumsjoch etc. erörtert wurde, mal ein unkonventioneller Gegenvorschlag, den ich letztes Wochenende getestet habe: Karwendelrunde ohne Karwendeltal.

Route:
Tag 1: Krün - Fischbachalm (Schotter) - Vorderriss (Karrenweg und Schotter, etwas Trail) - Fall (Straße) - Schleimsattel (Asphalt, Schotter und Karrenweg, wenige Minuten schieben) - Pertisau (Schotter) - Jenbach - Fügen - Hochfügen - Loassattel - Gamssteinhaus.
Das Gamssteinhaus ist sehr zu empfehlen. Das größte Abendessen, das ich je auf einer Hütte bekommen habe. Dazu ein superleckeres, großes Frühstücksbuffet. EZ HP 34!

Tag 2: Gamssteinhaus - Pill (Schotter) - Gnadenwald (Straße, kaum Verkehr) - Halltal - Lafatscher Joch (Teer, Schotter, dann 500Hm Schieben) - Hallerangerhaus (steile Gerölltrailabfahrt mit kurzen Schiebestücken) - Oberautal (Schotter) - Scharnitz - Leutasch - Gaistal - Ehrwalder Alm. Lager HP 35, sehr gut ausgestattete Hütte.

Tag 3: Ehrwalder Alm - Ehrwald - Hochthörlehütte (Asphalt) - Eibsee (Trail S1) - (ggf. Eibseerunde) - Grainau - Reintal - Bockhütte - Reintal - Elmau - Ferchensee - Lautersee - Mittenwald - Krün.

Die Route kann ich all denen empfehlen, die den Menschenmassen im Karwendeltal entfliehen wollen. Landschaftlich steht die Tour dem Karwendeltal in nichts nach - ich würde das Lafatscherjoch sogar als reizvoller einstufen. Das Trailvergnügen kommt zwar etwas zu kurz, aber das ist auf den Alternativen nicht anders. Man könnte die Runde auch andersherum fahren, um die Schiebezeit am Lafatscherjoch etwas abzukürzen und vom Loassattel einen Trail herabzufahren. Allerdings kann man sie dann nicht nach Laune nach zwei Tagen abkürzen (Scharnitz - Krün). Jeweils am besten so losfahren, dass man das Reintal unter der Woche macht, da sonst dort eine Menge Wanderer sind.


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. September 2009)

Tja, Varianten gibts ja ohne Ende, wobei ich es dann wieder anders machen würde, wenn ich den Karwendel in diese Richtung umbaue und ins Zillertal fahre. Da würd ich mir von Alpbach aus das Steinbergerjoch rein ziehen und dann von Vorderlanersbach das Geiseljoch und den Karwendel herstutzen. Da hat man dann ne Mischung zwischen Karwendel, Zillertaler- und Kitzbüheler Alpen. Hängt halt davon ab, was man haben will.

Du hast mich soeben auf ne neue Idee gebracht, die ich event. nächste Woche machen werde. Super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüdiger (24. September 2009)

Toller Vorschlag

Ich wollte nächste Woche mal 3 Tage biken. Ich dachte eigentlich an einen Alp-X Süd --> Nord; vielleicht Rabbijoch --> Achensee.
Der Vorschlag hat aber auch was, besonders wenns Wetter so bleibt.

Danke

Rüdiger


----------



## karstb (24. September 2009)

Wenn du es noch dieses Jahr machen willst, unbedingt rechtzeitig bei den Hütten vorher Bescheid sagen. Beide hatten nur ausnahmsweise offen.
Und im Tal bei Hochfügen ganz bis hinter fahren und erst dann hoch zum Loassattel. Ich habe den Trail direkt genommen. Ist zwar kurzer, aber geht nur zu tragen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (24. September 2009)

Servus!
GPS File für den Loassattel: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/191/86/lang,germani/

Vielleicht hilfts. Die Strecke ist aber ausgeschrieben und beschildert.


----------



## Knacki1 (17. Januar 2010)

hört sich gut an die tour!

kann man denn GROB sagen wann die gegend schneefrei sein wird?


----------



## karstb (17. Januar 2010)

So ca. Anfang Juni vielleicht?! Vielleicht auch schon im Mai?


----------



## dertutnix (17. Januar 2010)

sehe ich jetzt erst: zur hochthörle geht's auch ohne asphalt! einfach nach dem diana thörle haus li zu dem wanderparkplatz abbiegen und der schotterpiste folgen. führt zum eibseeblick und dann nahe der hochthörlehütte geht's dann nach d und bald auf schönem trail zum eibsee...


----------



## sb84 (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo!
Die Tour klingt wirklich sehr gut! kann mir jemand sagen wieviel km / hm die einzelnen Etappen haben?

Grüße


----------



## tiroler1973 (10. Juni 2010)

Die ersten zwei Tage dürften so um 1800hm bei ca. 60km pro Tag liegen - ist ne grobe Schätzung. Den dritten Tag kenne ich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## dede (10. Juni 2010)

Letzte Etappe geschätzte 50 km und 1.200-1.300 Hm, je nachdem wie man ins Reintal fährt (via Partnachalm oder Wamberg) bzw. ob man zum Ende hin noch den Kranzberg oder vllt. sogar nen Abstecher zum Schachenhaus (ab Elmau) dranhängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (27. Juni 2010)

Habe die Frage jetzt erst gesehen....
Höhenprofile findest du hier.
Tag 1: 90km, 2700Hm; Tag 2: 88km, 2500Hm; Tag 3: 80km, 1900Hm
Kann man natürlich beliebig modifizieren.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. Juni 2010)

... dass ich mich so verschätze.


----------



## Focus-Tom (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo, die Tour möcht ick dieses Jahr fahren---hab aber noch 2 Fragen;

-erste Juni Woche,ist da noch mit Scnee zu rechnen ?
-Welche Karte(n) brauch ich?


----------



## tiroler1973 (5. Januar 2011)

Focus-Tom schrieb:


> Hallo, die Tour möcht ick dieses Jahr fahren---hab aber noch 2 Fragen;
> 
> -erste Juni Woche,ist da noch mit Scnee zu rechnen ?
> -Welche Karte(n) brauch ich?


1) Eher nicht.
2) Kompass Karwendel: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/302/104/lang,germani/


----------



## killerpellet (7. Januar 2011)

> Fall (Straße) - Schleimsattel (Asphalt, Schotter und Karrenweg, wenige Minuten schieben)


 
Die Strecke durch das Katzental ist "eigentlich" gesperrt. Wenn ich mich richtig daran erinnere ist sogar am Anfang des Tals eine "Fahrradgarage" wo man sein Gefährt abstellen sollte. 
Der ganze Grund dahinter ist die Jägerschaft, denn das Gebiet ist das Jagdrevier des Belgischen Königs (meines Wissenstands nach)

Wir sind aber noch nie angehalten worden, wenn wir mit den Bikes hier unterwegs waren.



> Schleimsattel - Pertisau


 
ist neu aufgekiest worden und gut zu fahren. Die Angaben im Moser etc. über üble Schotterpiste sind nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## transkuh (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte Anfang November im Karwendel eine 5 Tage lange Tour machen. 2000hm pro Tag sind für mich kein Problem. Gab es in den letzten Jahren zur dieser Zeit schon Schnee?

Hat jemand Vorschläge welche Hütten es zu dieser Zeit noch lohnt anzusteuern. Hat jemand Tourenvorschläge? Ich fand bisher nur Touren mit höchstens 3 Tagen.

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus!  

die transkuh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (19. Juli 2011)

Servus!
Anfang November kannst im Karwendel vergessen. Ich habe mitte November Geburtstag und das ist der Zeitpunkt an dem es in tieferen Lagen nicht mehr zum Biken geht bzw. gibts ein paar Südhänge in felsiger Lage an denen man es an guten Tagen probieren kann. 

Für gewöhnlich ist die Plumsjochhütte die letzte Hütte die zu macht. ... und das ist meistens mitte/ende Oktober.


----------

